# Self conscious about your work?



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone else get really self-conscious and anxious after turning in any kind of school work? 

I turned in a paper Friday and I can't stop agonizing over the fact that I completely missed the point or didn't do the assignment properly. I can literally picture my instructors laughing at what I came up with. I'll be paranoid I used a word incorrectly, messed up my grammar, didn't proofread or format well enough. These nagging thoughts stay with me until I get my paper back, sometimes well after.

Also, a lot of my teachers have offered extra credit if we get a tutor to look over our papers but I can't bring myself to do it because the torture of someone else reading my work is not worth it, in my mind.

I was just wondering if anyone else has had issues like this? Any way of getting over it? 

I generally end up doing okay on the assignments. I wish I could skip doubting myself so horribly in the beginning.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. On my last exam, literally as I was doing the exam I started to picture the professor grading my exam thinking all kinds of awful things. I ended up getting a B+. 

I think whats helping me get over it is realizing that no one is perfect and if you are in school you're obviously there to learn. 

Now, I always try my best and when I hand in any assignment or an exam, I can always find comfort in knowing I did all that I could. Doing that makes me feel more confident.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah I feel this too although not to the same degree you do. I don't really let it nag away at me. Unless I really messed up and exam or assignment completely, which would nag me alright, I can quickly forget about it after a brief thought. Luckily that doesn't happen too often and even though anything I write I always feel is a load of rubbish I take comfort in knowing that other students will probably do likewise so I am not the only one. Having said that, if the professor had to read it in front of me or I had to read it for them or someone else then I would feel bad about it. I suppose just not being in their presence when they are correcting it gives me comfort too.


----------



## LoneWolf53 (Feb 25, 2011)

I get way to anxious about school work that on occasion I do not even complete it. I was supposed to turn in a paper this morning but I could not even calm myself down to finish it because I was way too anxious and panicky. I want to make myself do the work but sometimes I just can't.


----------



## salamoon (Mar 7, 2011)

The thing that worries me most is other people's reactions to my grades, so with mock tests and things I usually end up putting them in my bag and never getting them out again.
Personally I feel even more pressured when someone tells me just to do my best, but that's just me.
The comfort that I get is that I can retake if I want to (I don't know if this would be an option for you or anything) and that there's usually someone who's done worse than or the same as me.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

LoneWolf53 said:


> I get way to anxious about school work that on occasion I do not even complete it. I was supposed to turn in a paper this morning but I could not even calm myself down to finish it because I was way too anxious and panicky. I want to make myself do the work but sometimes I just can't.


I know just what you mean. There have been plenty of times where I have thought to myself, "There is no way I am going to turn in this assignment, just for my professor to see how stupid I am..." And the thought keeps repeating in my head, so sometimes I literally just cannot concentrate on doing homework.


----------

